# Mortgage for Portugese Property



## acasey (Apr 28, 2010)

Can any one help? just in the process of buying a property n Portugal and need to know where is the best place to go to get a mortgage, they would need to be English speaking!!!!!! and anything else I need to know!!
cheers Alison


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi A Casey 

I have sent you a PM


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

acasey said:


> Can any one help? just in the process of buying a property n Portugal and need to know where is the best place to go to get a mortgage, they would need to be English speaking!!!!!! and anything else I need to know!!
> cheers Alison


To the only place you can go!!! To a bank. Sintra, cascais, estoril, in that area i am sure you will find English speaking staff, in any branch,.Probably you will find English speaking staff in any bank in the world. Hope you not considering borrowing from a private "crook"


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

acasey said:


> Can any one help? just in the process of buying a property n Portugal and need to know where is the best place to go to get a mortgage, they would need to be English speaking!!!!!! and anything else I need to know!!
> cheers Alison


Hi we are using a company called Money Mais based in loule , and our contact is a lady called gail ,who is very knowledgable and english


----------



## acasey (Apr 28, 2010)

deburto said:


> Hi we are using a company called Money Mais based in loule , and our contact is a lady called gail ,who is very knowledgable and english


Hi thanks, do you have an e-mail address or web site or tel number so I can contact her, also can you recommend a solictor local to the Sao martinho area?.
thanks alison


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

i have sent you a PM


----------



## Sue1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Casey,
We went to Millennium bank in Nazare & they seemed very good. Though with hindsight we probaly would have been better off to just add it to our existing UK mortgage as since then the Euro has increased in value against the pound quite a bit. But of course hindsight is a wonderful thing & in your case, the pound is low against the Euro now.

Sue.


----------



## acasey (Apr 28, 2010)

Sue1 said:


> Casey,
> We went to Millennium bank in Nazare & they seemed very good. Though with hindsight we probaly would have been better off to just add it to our existing UK mortgage as since then the Euro has increased in value against the pound quite a bit. But of course hindsight is a wonderful thing & in your case, the pound is low against the Euro now.
> 
> Sue.


Hi Sue, thanks for that


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

acasey said:


> Hi thanks, do you have an e-mail address or web site or tel number so I can contact her, also can you recommend a solictor local to the Sao martinho area?.
> thanks alison



Have sent you a PM with regards to a solicitor who is based in Caldas da Rainha. VERY reliable and speaks perfect English


----------

